# Verteiltes TableModel RMI



## Dust80 (7. Apr 2014)

Hallo,
folgende Situtation habe ich, und kriege nicht so direkt nen Ansatz:

Ich habe einen Server-Programm, das die DB verwaltet, hier sollen die Daten auch in einem TableModel gehalten werden.
Nun möchte ich dieses TableModel über RMI an die Clients verteilen, und zwar so, das jeder Client mitbekommt, wenn ein Client diese Daten ändert.
Funktioniert das mit einem verteilten TableModel, oder muss ich mir das was eigenes basteln?

Im Moment ist es so dass das TableModel per RMI von den Clinets geholt wird, aber die restlichen Clinets dann nicht mitbekommen dass sich was geändert hat, und ich möchte nicht umbedingt immer wieder alle Tablemodels neu "befüllen" müssen.

VG
Dust


----------

